# 1964 lemans- Help on rear sway bar



## utidad (Apr 16, 2011)

What is the best an reasonably priced rear sway bar to buy for my 1964 lemans coupe? Car didn't come with one. Hopfully no drilling. Any help with this and better sway control handling. I have installed new coil springs and KYB shocks all around. Thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on what is considered reasonable these days. Rear sway bars require different or beefed up lower control arms to take the load ($$$ ), and these are drilled to accommodate the sway bar mounts. I have an old Aadco (sp?) bar on the rear of my '65 that installs with plates to the bottom of the arms, not the side. This still required drilling. Figure on spending upwards of $500 for the whole set up, or shop used like I did. I got a factory rear bar for my '67 for $40 at a swap meet, and found the correct arms for $50 used, needing new bushings. You CAN use the old arms if you install the stiffening kit available from the vendors, or if you fab up a couple of sleeves. Depends on how handy you are!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm running the Spohn pro-touring sway bar. No control arm mods needed because it doesn't mount to the arms. I like it a lot.
Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ames sells a kit complete with boxed lower arms and all bolts for $279.


----------



## utidad (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

sway bars are like disk brakes, waaay over rated!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rukee said:


> sway bars are like disk brakes, waaay over rated!


You really think so? The difference in roll was very noticeable when I put the rear bar on my '67. 

I was fortunate in that I was given a set of boxed control arms when I bought my car. All I had to do was get the bar and shims.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

$279 is pretty cheap for the whole set-up, IMO. Very reasonable. I thought it was about twice that. I am ignorant of the Spohn bar.....How does that mount/work?? In my personal experience with these cars, rear sway bars make them corner much better and flatter, as long as the front bar is upgraded too, in conjunction with installing the rear bar. You don not want a big heavy rear bar and a stock front bar. I have also experienced a harsher ride quality with rear sway bar equipped cars. It's a trade off.


----------



## Knuckledragger (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are wanting better handling, replace the front bar (7/8") with one from a big block Monte Carlo or Grand Prix, up to 1972. They are 1 1/8". Beefy. You need to upgrade your end links and bushing brackets, too. Not tough to do, but do it before the bar tears the bolts out of the frame.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I am ignorant of the Spohn bar.....How does that mount/work??


The bar itself clamps to the rear axle housing. There are adjustable end links on it that tie the each end of the bar to the rear crossmember. One nice thing about this arrangment is that if desired you can dial a little pre-load into one side of the bar to help the car launch straight at the track.

Here's a picture of mine...

















And a close up of the end links and crossmember mount.









Spohn says the end link brackets have to be welded to the crossmember, but as you can see, I bolted mine and they're plenty strong.

Bear


----------

